# Looking for a Drum set.



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

Looking for a complete drum set . posted this in the trade forum.

See link.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=334870&highlight=Drums

thanks Larry


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I will see what they have posted on the bulletin boards at our rehearsal studio, Larry. :cheers:


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*.*

Thanks Bro

I am looking for a quality set with hardware. I donated my old set to thte church youth group. I need a set to practice on at home.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sorry, nothing posted this week


----------

